# Kenmore Coldspot refrigerator thumps when compressor turns off



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

your problem is a broken spring inside your compressor. Generally they will operate fine that way, there's nothing you can do for it unless you want to change out the compressor


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Agree 100% with Hardwareman's diagnosis. If the clunking noise is heard when the compressor stops, it's a broken suspension spring inside the compressor that holds the motor/compressor in place. The only fix is to replace the compressor which would undoubtedly cost more than a new fridge.

I've had fridges run for years that way.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

OK thanks. Yes it doesn't seem to affect the performance.


----------

